# Hah



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Kevinmbrady said:


> Well I'm glad this forum treats linework totally different then the union halls haha. Let's just lump everything together but branch up the narrow backs work


Hah!:laughing:

Welcome to the forum have fun.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

Right on brothers thanks, what locals are you guys out of? Where you guys working?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Kevinmbrady said:


> Right on brothers thanks, what locals are you guys out of? Where you guys working?


There are many union and non union guys here. We try and live in piece but that is not always possible, for some reason. :laughing: 

We also have a forum that is for specifically related union questions also.


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

I hear ya, I'm all about peace, your making bread for family like me. What states are you guys from then?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Kevinmbrady said:


> Right on brothers thanks, what locals are you guys out of? Where you guys working?


I'm a one man show EC so i tried to vote myself into the Union and they told me to get lost.....:whistling2:.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm sorry man, I tried get in as a wireman and they told ne the samething, i got in by doin the outside apprenticeship.


----------

